# Christian Stoners! Please if you are one post here and explain your view on things.



## dabumps (Aug 2, 2012)

I was just wondering how you justify smoking? How you deal with other Christians views that greatly oppose yours? What about, body and temple biz... Do you have any sort of inner turmoil?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

God gave us seed bairing plants and herbs to use if you beleave i one creator it tells you in your bible.

Geting on a different plane well before your religion came from the jewish faith we pagons had the religion all down to a tee.

Cristianity was brought to brittain by king james an englishman and he changed christianity to benefit himself and wipe out pagonisum in britain.

So unless you are of the jewish fiath like it will tell you that jesus was the king of the jews you have no god?

As jesus was the son of god? so that makes god jewish.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 2, 2012)

Smoking and drinking is bad because it harms your body, and your body is a temple for the lord. A christian can easily get around that by vaping or eating mj. God created cannabis for our consumption. I doubt he wants us to smoke it tho.. but idk. Its the worlds best medicine. There is no other medicine on this planet that has so many hundreds of uses, and can cure cancer.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 2, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> God gave us seed bairing plants and herbs to use if you beleave i one creator it tells you in your bible.
> 
> Geting on a different plane well before your religion came from the jewish faith we pagons had the religion all down to a tee.
> 
> ...


No. Jesus was simply the physical form of god.. not a different being. And yes, he was born into a jewish family... but the jews deny him to this day. Jesus didnt come here looking to start a new religion, we did that after he left.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

And like i said your persepion of god/jesus is from the king jameses bible.

Me for one i beleave jesus was a mexican caled Jesus [heyzuz] Christmas but the english didn't like the fact that he was Mexican so they called him Jesus?

Now there is a conspirosy lol whare do i get this shit fromi need a joint lol.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 2, 2012)

I've only met one and he swore up and down that god gave him the seeds and the ability to make it grow and if god didn't want that he would have stopped him somehow. It's hard to rationalize that... How would one deal with say, trying to convince another christian that smoking pot is ok. Or is it never ok in the christian faith? Do christians only eat it?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

For those interested, there's a fairly active "how does weed fit into Christianity? thread in the Sexuality etc. subforum. cn


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

Suppository the same thing they can do with there crazzyness.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 2, 2012)

dabumps said:


> I've only met one and he swore up and down that god gave him the seeds and the ability to make it grow and if god didn't want that he would have stopped him somehow. It's hard to rationalize that... How would one deal with say, trying to convince another christian that smoking pot is ok. Or is it never ok in the christian faith? Do christians only eat it?


No, that way of thinking is stupid. Ppl always try to justify shit by saying "well its good cuz god made it and lets us do it". No. Did god make guns and weapons for us to kill eachother? No. We did. He made plenty of poisonous plants and shit, just because they are there doesnt mean we are supposed to consume it and die. cannabis is perfectly fine and not going against god as long as you arent smoking it. You can vape it, eat it, do watever that doesnt harm ur lungs.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> For those interested, there's a fairly active "how does weed fit into Christianity? thread in the Sexuality etc. subforum. cn


I think those with smarts will avoid the SSP section.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

Kaendar that way of thinking means you canot breath as the polutins in the air will harm your lungs ?


----------



## dabumps (Aug 2, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> God gave us seed bairing plants and herbs to use if you beleave i one creator it tells you in your bible.
> 
> Geting on a different plane well before your religion came from the jewish faith we pagons had the religion all down to a tee.
> 
> ...


You're only part correct. Christianity had a very small community in the middle east and various other areas around that part of the world. King James discovered it and used it as a tool of Hope and destruction. Giving his people hope that there was a "life" after life then they didn't have to fear death (or becoming a tree or something). So in part it did destroy paganism but it was a more indirect effect. It's easy to believe that you don't have anything to fear only that you have to be cool with this one guy and accept that that guys son died so that you can be cool with him and then you go on to live this eternal life after life so there is no death. It's a lot less scary and royalty found out VERY QUICKLY that it could sway peoples emotions and turn them in favor or against anything. And now it has been blurred and rammed down so many throats that it is widely accepted and people defend it by saying that the interpretation of the bible is up to the individual. To them they can never be wrong because who is anyone to say what the "word of god" actually means because if we don't understand it and we don't get it then we can consult someone that will tell us what it means to them and that's ok. It's a big loop of stupid in my opinion but in the same breath I don't hate christians I just see their lives as "limited" due to their faith. My morals come from me and my raising. Not a book. Not some man on a pedestal. I fear death very much but I don't feel like I should dedicate my life to that fear.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

I fear death very much but I don't feel like I should dedicate my life to that fear.[/QUOTE]

I don't i had to watch my father die take his last breath i have come close to death on three ocasions in my life and i am still here.

As for your exsplonation aboutt not having fear as there will be an afterlife that shit was going on long before [god] ie Valhalla?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I think those with smarts will avoid the SSP section.



That's fairly judgmental there, K. I cavort there like a seal in surf. cn


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

And about death again i quote Bob again "I rule my destiney" and i will meet mine head on.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I've had to hold / watch as 7 of my brothers (military medic) died in my lap. Death still scares the fuck out of me. They all seemed to be at peace with it at the time but I am not. I've come close to death enough times but I still don't want to die.... ever. That's just me. I hope one day I can get on your level as far as death goes. But my Destiny is quite different than my death. I feel I control (or could) my destiny but I don't feel like I have any control over death (at least that I would like to take).


----------



## obijohn (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont see how mj can be considered bad by religion. That wwould also mean if you smoke tobacco you're sinning, or if you drink alcohol. And gee, isn't wine part of the sacrament? Didn't Jesus turn water into wine?

So if you are ok with tobacco, or a glass of wine, beer or whatever in the context of yor beliefs, then you should be ok with mj...same thing

Far as death, I used to be scared shitless of the thought. As I've gotten older, gone through both my parents deaths, I accept it will come, maybe today, tomorrow, or many decades down the road. As long as it doesn't hurt!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 2, 2012)

dabumps said:


> I was just wondering how you justify smoking? How you deal with other Christians views that greatly oppose yours? What about, body and temple biz... Do you have any sort of inner turmoil?


I use to, but taking prescription meds did a lot more harm to my "temple".

Also I would like to point out that what Jesus said and how American Christians live are sometimes very different.


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Aug 2, 2012)

man didnt make marajuana god did... man made guns from steal and other shit not god... same thing with cocain god made the coca plant but did not make cocain there is so many chemical processes to make it witch makes it nothing like marajuana..


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

The part about money it is easyer for a camel yada yada but they still shove the colection plate in your face on a Sunday.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> The part about money it is easier for a camel yada yada but they still shove the collection plate in your face on a Sunday.


They're obviously just trying to help. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I think those with smarts will avoid the SSP section.


I ventured there once. Don't think I'll be going there soon.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's fairly judgmental there, K. I cavort there like a seal in surf. cn


So you cavort, huh, and in the surf no less. You should be ashamed of yourself. Shhh, next time can I come along.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> So you cavort, huh, and in the surf no less. You should be ashamed of yourself. Shhh, next time can I come along.









Mind the fur-pulling though. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> The part about money it is easyer for a camel yada yada but they still shove the colection plate in your face on a Sunday.


It is my belief that God would want us to be good stewards of 'his' money. I do give to the church I attend, but do not belong to. But the bulk of what I tithe is given to people who are in need. I don't give to organizations because I don't think they do the best of jobs. Though Salvation Army is the best that I see. 

Anyway, for an example. There is a loosely knit group of people that each winter puts boots, coats, hat, scarves, and gloves on kids that are registered by their teachers, coach, friend, or by themselves. Last year we were able to give 630 kids those items. Some of them were illegals, some were from families just down on their luck. But, they all got it free of charge. I donate to things I can see and feel, where I know that those funds are completely used to help someone else. I believe that is what my God would want. I don't think he has much need for a huge building, except to facilitate such functions.


----------



## silasraven (Aug 2, 2012)

its a plant that god gave us and we will put a fight in our heads against it but faith will bring you to realize its like drinking wine straight from the vine.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> It is my belief that God would want us to be good stewards of 'his' money. I do give to the church I attend, but do not belong to. But the bulk of what I tithe is given to people who are in need. I don't give to organizations because I don't think they do the best of jobs. Though Salvation Army is the best that I see.
> 
> Anyway, for an example. There is a loosely knit group of people that each winter puts boots, coats, hat, scarves, and gloves on kids that are registered by their teachers, coach, friend, or by themselves. Last year we were able to give 630 kids those items. Some of them were illegals, some were from families just down on their luck. But, they all got it free of charge. I donate to things I can see and feel, where I know that those funds are completely used to help someone else. I believe that is what my God would want. I don't think he has much need for a huge building, except to facilitate such functions.



Now if God was real and i can't understand alot about blind faith but if god was real would he not have given them what they needed by devine intervention?

I am not saying what you did was wrong not for the children as it is all our duty to help them.

As for organizations the church is one it is run just like a buisnesses for profit if a church can't run at a profit the the relgious gruop will close it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i justify smoking because i believe it makes me better at giving jesus good head. i'm always more careful to cup His balls and make eye contact.


Does he shout your name, or is is it that vaguely incestuous "oh God I'm coming" again? cn


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Does he shout your name, or is is it that vaguely incestuous "oh God I'm coming" again? cn


No he don't say shit he likes to surprize you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Does he shout your name, or is is it that vaguely incestuous "oh God I'm coming" again? cn


well, i'm jewish, so he wouldn't come again. for me at least.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

But he came for all of us, the old slut. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> But he came for all of us, the old slut. cn


he was divinely endowed.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 2, 2012)

Well it must have been cold when i got to him?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Well it must have been cold when i got to him?


Oooo, hard nips. Bonus. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 2, 2012)

<<<christian, lesbian stoner who has to justify nothing


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

obijohn said:


> I dont see how mj can be considered bad by religion. That wwould also mean if you smoke tobacco you're sinning, or if you drink alcohol. And gee, isn't wine part of the sacrament? Didn't Jesus turn water into wine?
> 
> So if you are ok with tobacco, or a glass of wine, beer or whatever in the context of yor beliefs, then you should be ok with mj...same thing
> 
> Far as death, I used to be scared shitless of the thought. As I've gotten older, gone through both my parents deaths, I accept it will come, maybe today, tomorrow, or many decades down the road. As long as it doesn't hurt!!


Tobacco, alcohol, and any other drugs are a sin


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> <<<*christian, lesbian* stoner who has to justify nothing


Thats an oxymoron. You cant be a true Christian if your commiting a sin and see nothing wrong with doing so. That basically makes you a satanist.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well sinse the good book says genesis 1:12 i give all the seed bearing plant and herbs to use! Im going to use them
and i dont feel it makes me any less a christian than non smokers. At least its natural! Look at farma! If your a
christian and take vicodin for back issues is that ok!


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well sinse the good book says genesis 1:12 i give all the seed bearing plant and herbs to use! Im going to use them
> and i dont feel it makes me any less a christian than non smokers. At least its natural! Look at farma! If your a
> christian and take vicodin for back issues is that ok!


Taking a man made medicine is ok as long as you dont abuse it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

And weed isnt?


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> And weed isnt?


It doesnt harm your body


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

vicodin is gross. all pills are gross.....except when I used to pop xtc lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> vicodin is gross. all pills are gross.....except when I used to pop xtc lol


Thats how i feel even though i have all kinds of scripts for injurys i got in the military! And ptsd, but i dont take
them unless its really needed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2012)

Barukh atah Adonai Eloheinu melekh ha&#8209;olam, bo'rei p'ri _*hadama (fruit of the ground)
*_
or 

Barukh atah Adonai Eloheinu melekh ha&#8209;olam, bo'rei p'ri _*hagafen (fruit of the vine)
*_
or 

Barukh atah Adonai Eloheinu melekh ha&#8209;olam, bo'rei p'ri_* ha'eitz (fruit of the tree)



*_
which would be the proper blessing for weed? is it fruit of the vine, fruit of the ground, or fruit of the tree?

i've always "blessed" my harvests and plantings with "fruit of the ground" (hadama), but my shit looks an awful lot like a small tree already. 

let's get off the subject of how i give jesus head, and focus more on how i should chant my plants for g-d's approval.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

stupid christians manipulating the bible to suit there own needs . no where in the bible is the word cannabis , going against what societey deems bad is not christian , you ask 98% of christians b, weed is bad , now give it all to me and let me sin in piece


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> Barukh atah Adonai Eloheinu melekh ha&#8209;olam, bo'rei p'ri _*hadama (fruit of the ground)
> *_
> or
> 
> ...


except your faith frowns upon illicit drugs and stop pretending its ok


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

when the bible talks about earth bearing fruits it is cdertainly not talking about marijuana


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> stupid christians manipulating the bible to suit there own needs .* no where in the bible is the word cannabis* , going against what societey deems bad is not christian , you ask 98% of christians b, weed is bad , now give it all to me and let me sin in piece


Research Kaneh Bosm. Negative Rep given.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

give me as much neg rep as you want mother fucker , the fact is the christian faith does not endorse the use of illlicit drugs . you are fucked my friend and i hope you burn for eternity in the hell you have invented .


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> give me as much neg rep as you want mother fucker , the fact is the christian faith does not endorse the use of illlicit drugs . you are fucked my friend and i hope you burn for eternity in the hell you have invented .


So now cannabis is an illicit drug? You sound like the conservative fucks that want it to remain illegal no matter what. Cannabis was discussed and used in the bible.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> So now cannabis is an illicit drug? You sound like the conservative fucks that want it to remain illegal no matter what. Cannabis was discussed and used in the bible.


show me one paragraph in the bible that mentions the plant cannabis


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

without twisting words


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

the sativa high said:


> show me one paragraph in the bible that mentions the plant cannabis


then the lord said to moses, "take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much of fragrant cinnamon, *250 shekels of kannabosm*, 500 shekels of cassia - all according to the sanctuary shekel - and a hind of olive oil. Make these into make these into a sacred annoiting oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred annoiting oil.


then use it to anoint the tent of the meeting, the ark of the testimony, the table and all its articles, the lampstand and its accessories, the altar of incense, the altar of
burnt offering and all its utensils, and the basin with its stand. You shall consecrate them so they will be most holy, and whatever touches them will be holy.


anoint aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as preists. Say to the israelites, "this is to be my sacred anointing oil for the generations to come. Do not pour it on men's bodies and do not make any oil with the same formula. It is sacred, and you are to consider it sacred. Whoever makes perfume like it and whoever puts it on anyone other than a preist must be cut off from his people."
exodus 30:22-33


​​​


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> So now cannabis is an illicit drug? You sound like the conservative fucks that want it to remain illegal no matter what. Cannabis was discussed and used in the bible.


show me this part of the bible that cannabis is discussed???
im not even in your shitty country ass hole , conservative means nothing to me .the world is a hella lot bigger than shitty US OF A ,and you gonna feel that soon .all you yanks are the same you think there isnt a massive fuckin world out there , america is weak as fuck at the moment the economy is fucked whilst ours gets stronger .be warned my american friend , your god does not exist and that perfect lil bubble you live in is about to be burst .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> then the lord said to moses, "take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much of fragrant cinnamon, *250 shekels of kannabosm*, 500 shekels of cassia - all according to the sanctuary shekel - and a hind of olive oil. Make these into make these into a sacred annoiting oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred annoiting oil.
> 
> 
> then use it to anoint the tent of the meeting, the ark of the testimony, the table and all its articles, the lampstand and its accessories, the altar of incense, the altar of
> ...


im still not seeing anywhere the word cannabis


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> im still not seeing anywhere the word cannabis


They didnt speak english 4000 years ago dumbass. Kannabosm = Cannabis. Just like Jesus is the english translation of his actual name, Yeshua Ben Yosef.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

the best thing is know matter how hard you think you are , theres gangsters like me that will come and take all your shit , and now your nothing , mr uk just taxed you and now you have nothing


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Research Kaneh Bosm. Negative Rep given.


Sweet calamus. cn


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> They didnt speak english 4000 years ago dumbass. Kannabosm = Cannabis. Just like Jesus is the english translation of his actual name, Yeshua Ben Yosef.


do yourself a favour , give up , you dont make sense , you are stupid , your silly book forbids your cannqabis use yet you think its ok , this is why i respect muslim teens more than americans , coz at least they respect that


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> the best thing is know matter how hard you think you are , theres gangsters like me that will come and take all your shit , and now your nothing , mr uk just taxed you and now you have nothing


Oh so your just gonna ignore how I proved you wrong and try to be a tough guy?


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> do yourself a favour , give up , you dont make sense , you are stupid , your silly book forbids your cannqabis use yet you think its ok , this is why i respect muslim teens more than americans , coz at least they respect that


It does not forbid it.. what book have you been reading?


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> when the bible talks about earth bearing fruits it is cdertainly not talking about marijuana


Of course it is! It says all seed bearing plants, marijuana is a seed bearing plant lol how is it not included you are just being ignorant and can not admit when you are wrong


----------



## M B P (Aug 3, 2012)

Believing in God is about faith. Faith is much deeper than a set of rules you have to obey. Its also about a personal relationship with God. 

My "personal relationship with God" views: Drugs, themselves, aren't exactly bad... It's when they start negatively affecting your life that you have strayed. They aren't the bad thing... they can be the vessels to bad things.

Be thankful for the good and the bad... because everything that happens in your life gives you a better understanding of yourself... and of God.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Thats an oxymoron. You cant be a true Christian if your commiting a sin and see nothing wrong with doing so. That basically makes you a satanist.


oh sorry, that makes me human. thank God he forgives me 

p.s. so now i am a satanist who has a mental disorder? i guess thats better then being a know it all internet asshole

i had to edit cause i just saw this:


Kaendar said:


> Oh so your just gonna ignore how I proved you wrong and try to be a tough guy?


if that ain't the pot calling the kettle black, you're a trip kaendar, are you sure your name wasn't Nusky?


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> oh sorry, that makes me human. thank God he forgives me
> 
> p.s. so now i am a satanist who has a mental disorder? i guess thats better then being a know it all internet asshole


If you were to die today, without repenting for your homosexual acts, he wouldnt forgive you.


----------



## M B P (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> If you were to die today, without repenting for your homosexual acts, he wouldnt forgive you.


and you better repent for eating pork or He wouldn't forgive you. Ass.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

M B P said:


> Ass. (the message you have entered is too short). I'll say it again... Ass.
> 
> and you better repent for eating pork or He wouldn't forgive you.


All im doing is reminding her of the teachings she claims to follow.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

or wearing cotton blended clothes or having a beard not the right length. you're not very well versed on the bible are you? what about all those tattoos you have and give to others? not taking care of your temple there pal.

i am saying a prayer right now that He forgives you, cause that's what jesus would do, and he'd probably hit this joint too


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

M B P said:


> and you better repent for eating pork or He wouldn't forgive you. Ass.


I dont eat swine. Ass.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> or wearing cotton blended clothes or having a beard not the right length. you're not very well versed on the bible are you? what about all those tattoos you have and give to others? not taking care of your temple there pal.
> 
> i am saying a prayer right now that He forgives you, cause that's what jesus would do, and he'd probably hit this joint too


Omg.. your ridiculous but I dont think your retarded. There is a difference between a sin that you commit once, and a sin that you commit til death (homosexuality, suicide, possibly drug OD).


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> If you were to die today, without repenting for your homosexual acts, he wouldnt forgive you.


if i masturbate later tonight to the picture you posted of yourself in that one thread, will i burn in hell fire for all eternity? because that's on the menu for later tonight.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

Masturbation is not a mortal sin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Masturbation is not a mortal sin.


what about masturbating to your beautiful features while i dream of us on a secluded desert island getting busy?


----------



## obijohn (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> If you were to die today, without repenting for your homosexual acts, he wouldnt forgive you.


Wow...just wow. *shakes head*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Omg.. your ridiculous but I dont think your retarded. There is a difference between a sin that you commit once, and a sin that you commit til death (homosexuality, suicide, possibly drug OD).


possibly a drug OD? now you just make no sense whatsoever, but that's ok, i forgive you. maybe one day you will have peace with yourself the way i do. i pray that for you


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Can you tell me this when was Jesus born and when did he rise from the grave?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Masturbation is not a mortal sin.


so sayeth Kaendar


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

talk about funny, i just "googled" kaendar for the hell of it and look what came up top http://memegenerator.net/Kaendar-Is-Gay 
i couldn't make this shit up lol


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> so sayeth Kaendar


Wow, you claim to be christian but you have no clues as to what you are following.


----------



## BA142 (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Wow, you claim to be christian but you have no clues as to what you are following.


Do you kill all non believers? Do you support slavery?

If your answer was no, then you're not a "true" Christian according to your "Holy" Book.......


----------



## purpz (Aug 3, 2012)

as a lutheran i really could give a fuck. I don't think of the two conflicting, its my own personal shit, so is my religion and beliefs. Really never had a problem with these two as long as you don't go round preaching about it.


----------



## M B P (Aug 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if i masturbate later tonight to the picture you posted of yourself in that one thread, will i burn in hell fire for all eternity? because that's on the menu for later tonight.


where are all these sexy pictures going around? I want in! ha!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Do you kill all non believers? Do you support slavery?
> 
> If your answer was no, then you're not a "true" Christian according to your "Holy" Book.......


To be fair, that's OT stuff. The NT specifically states that the OT Law is no longer binding. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> To be fair, that's OT stuff. The NT specifically states that the OT Law is no longer binding. cn


Exactly. Ppl need to stop using the old testament in arguments. The New testament rendered it obsolete. For the most part.


----------



## M B P (Aug 3, 2012)

and when you learn that there are almost a billion other books written at the same time... some with even more direct stories of their involvements with Jesus than those that made it into the actual bible... that weren't selected by a bunch of powerful roman men, who were trying to keep the roman empire united, as the direct word of God at the council of nicea... it will really blow your mind.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Do any of you socalled religios people celabrate christmas if so you fail as the 25th of Desember is not his birthday it was a pagon festival the english invented christmas.

As for easter why is it never celabrated on the same day every year?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

jah rastafari


----------



## M B P (Aug 3, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Do any of you socalled religios people celabrate christmas if so you fail as the 25th of Desember is not his birthday it was a pagon festival the english invented christmas.
> 
> As for easter why is it never celabrated on the same day every year?


I'll take news everyone learned when they were 12 for 200 alex... JK

Yes... The British Isles were part of the roman empire... in order for unification... at the council of nicea... you guessed it.

Jesus rose on a Sunday. The same day every year cannot always be Sunday.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

M B P said:


> I'll take news everyone learned when they were 12 for 200 alex... JK
> 
> Yes... The British Isles were part of the roman empire... in order for unification... at the council of nicea... you guessed it.
> 
> Jesus rose on a Sunday. The same day every year cannot always be Sunday.


Don't talk pish about the romans they never came to Scotland as we sent the right back to england that is why we have Hadrians wall.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Jesus rose on a Sunday. The same day every year cannot always be Sunday.[/QUOTE]
So what sunday?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Jesus rose on a Sunday. The same day every year cannot always be Sunday.


So what sunday?[/QUOTE]

Well, Christmas Sunday, duh. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Exactly. Ppl need to stop using the old testament in arguments. The New testament rendered it obsolete. For the most part.


thats what you are doing son, using the old testament in your feeble attempts
the new testament is all about forgiveness, i pray you are forgiven for your tattooing 
why do you ignore discussing how sinful that is


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

interesting


----------



## ted bundy (Aug 3, 2012)

Lolz.. You mean all christians are gonna be thrown in to the pits of hell? All things of the false god are gonna be thrown in to the fiery pits of hell.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a vengful god.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Thou shalt not bow down to a fales profit?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Thou shalt not bow down to a fales profit?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Your perseption is wrong god is a ball of energy he is all the gods that ever were and will be he projects an image in to his profets minds and that is how we get difrent images of god?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Your perseption is wrong god is a ball of energy he is all the gods that ever were and will be he projects an image in to his profets minds and that is how we get difrent images of god?


that is an awesome explanation sir. rep to you. how did it ever come out with you punching that guy halfloaf?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> that is an awesome explanation sir. rep to you. how did it ever come out with you punching that guy halfloaf?


First the police now until they said this i had never heard of this before i got an adult warning [ i am a bad boy and don't do it agian lol].
Still got my job just had to move stores and suspended for 5 days without pay now that was shit but like i said i still have a job.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

As for my insite into god every living thing has energy that is what we all gecome once our phisical veseals are no longer needed we revert to energy.

And that energy is the ultimate form of life?

Stoner shit man.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> First the police now until they said this i had never heard of this before i got an adult warning [ i am a bad boy and don't do it agian lol].
> Still got my job just had to move stores and suspended for 5 days without pay now that was shit but like i said i still have a job.


glad to hear it. i would have decked that fucker


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 3, 2012)

The police advised me the next time do it when there are no witneses lol they seemed as if they had a disliking of the kunt.


----------



## spandy (Aug 3, 2012)

E w


Kaendar said:


> If you were to die today, without repenting for your homosexual acts, he wouldnt forgive you.


Not true, ur sins are forgiven if u accept Jesus into yr life. No one is perfect and we all sin without knowing. Blaspheming te holy spirit is the only unforgivable sin.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

spandy said:


> E w
> Not true, ur sins are forgiven if u accept Jesus into yr life. No one is perfect and we all sin without knowing. Blaspheming te holy spirit is the only unforgivable sin.


I have to disagree. Suicide is not forgiveable. Also, any pre-meditated sin is not forgiveable. Any supposed gay christians are guilty of pre-meditated sin.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I think those with smarts will avoid the SSP section.


Its hard to stay away from those deluded know-it-alls on their high horses. Guess I gotta accept that materialistic science will always dictate the spirituality forum.


----------



## dabumps (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i bin n out the bank bitch , while your arse hole nigger bin on the same shit ,i flush it , n watch it go down the drain quick ,two words you aint ever hear , wayne quit coz wayne win and dey lose ,i call them april babys , coz they lose ,and wen they snoze , we up , feet up like , parapalegic ,i know my role n i pay it well and i play it well on my libra scale


I call them April babies cuz they FOOLS...*


It makes sense now right?


----------



## dabumps (Aug 3, 2012)

Hold on so if at any point in my life denounce god then I'm fucked forever?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

dabumps said:


> Hold on so if at any point in my life denounce god then I'm fucked forever?


There are _millions _of spares. cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> If you were to die today, without repenting for your homosexual acts, he wouldnt forgive you.


I really hate reading this stupid shit... Homosexuality is not bad and you dont need to repent anything. If the bible was 100% right then I would either be a satanist or try and find a way to stop my spirit from existing because the Christian reality sounds like a HORRIBLE fucking reality. A bunch of worthless sheep-like souls praising Jesus and god throughout eternity, never to evolve or achieve anything else, forever a sheep, thats my NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I really hate reading this stupid shit... Homosexuality is not bad and you dont need to repent anything. If the bible was 100% right then I would either be a satanist or try and find a way to stop my spirit from existing because the Christian reality sounds like a HORRIBLE fucking reality. A bunch of worthless sheep-like souls praising Jesus and god throughout eternity, never to evolve or achieve anything else, forever a sheep, thats my NIGHTMARE.


Idk why ppl have the misconception that being christian is all about worshipping Jesus. Its not, its about being a good person and loving everybody.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Idk why ppl have the misconception that being christian is all about worshipping Jesus. Its not, its about being a good person and loving everybody.


Being human is about being a good person and loving everybody and everything, you dont need religion to do that. I just hate the false idea that after we die, we are forever going to be a sheep, never to learn and evolve and achieve something better, just accept that "god" is master and we are inferior sheep that will never amount to anything.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Being human is about being a good person and loving everybody and everything, you dont need religion to do that. I just hate the false idea that after we die, we are forever going to be a sheep, never to learn and evolve and achieve something better, just accept that "god" is master and we are inferior sheep that will never amount to anything.


??? That is not what heaven or the afterlife is about. People only worship Jesus because he has given our souls the ability to live for eternity in absolute peace and bliss...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> ??? That is not what heaven or the afterlife is about. People only worship Jesus because he has given our souls the ability to live for eternity in absolute peace and bliss...


Absolute peace and bliss were gays are allowed to buttfuck each other and lesbians are allowed to scissor, because for the most part "god" is not judgmental. 

I dont think Jesus is anymore special than any other prophet, but I do listen to the true meaning of his words. My favorite teaching from Jesus is that we can be better than him, oh yes, Jesus said we can become better than him, look it up.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 3, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Absolute peace and bliss were gays are allowed to buttfuck each other and lesbians are allowed to scissor, because for the most part "god" is not judgmental.
> 
> I dont think Jesus is anymore special than any other prophet, but I do listen to the true meaning of his words. My favorite teaching from Jesus is that we can be better than him, oh yes, Jesus said we can become better than him, look it up.


Actually in heaven we will be in such a perfect state of mind that sex wont even exist, gay or straight.


----------



## ted bundy (Aug 3, 2012)

Keep dreamin bro^^


----------



## spandy (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I have to disagree. Suicide is not forgiveable. Also, any pre-meditated sin is not forgiveable. Any supposed gay christians are guilty of pre-meditated sin.



I think you are confusing Catholics and Christians.


----------



## spandy (Aug 4, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> My favorite teaching from Jesus is that we can be better than him, oh yes, Jesus said we can become better than him, look it up.


I hear that from the Mormons all the time. They claim to be Christians, but I'm pretty sure they are LDS, just like the side of their building says.

Jesus said that God was better than He. Confusing in a way because Jesus is God. The mormons took this and believe they can become a god of their own kingdom. But if you actually read the entire passage, you would realize you are taking Jesus way out of context. It was a teaching moment, a believer that was seeking the path to God made a comment saying that Jesus was "good" and then Jesus said that only God was good. Jesus that say that He Himself wasn't good, he just said that only God was good. And since Jesus is God............


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 4, 2012)

spandy said:


> I think you are confusing Catholics and Christians.


I hate the Catholic church.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 4, 2012)

spandy said:


> I hear that from the Mormons all the time. They claim to be Christians, but I'm pretty sure they are LDS, just like the side of their building says.


Mormons arent christians... lmao


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I hate the Catholic church.


*ding ding ding, things are becoming much clearer now*


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 4, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> *ding ding ding, things are becoming much clearer now*


When I read this I imagined it being said by Samuel L Jackson for some reason.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Actually in heaven we will be in such a perfect state of mind that sex wont even exist, gay or straight.





Kaendar said:


> Funny thing, cuz im not even a christian


lol yeah.....


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lol yeah.....


Another fail on your part.


----------



## spandy (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Mormons arent christians... lmao


Ask one, many sure think they are just because they worship (in their eyes) in similar ways. They will try to associate themselves with Christians every chance they get, though they are no more a Christian than they are a Muslim or Catholic or whatever. Mormons have their own book, it's all they bring to the door steps when they go looking for new members. They never bring Bibles to hand out, but yet they want to be associated with Christians as far as their beliefs go.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 4, 2012)

spandy said:


> Ask one, many sure think they are just because they worship (in their eyes) in similar ways. They will try to associate themselves with Christians every chance they get, though they are no more a Christian than they are a Muslim or Catholic or whatever. Mormons have their own book, it's all they bring to the door steps when they go looking for new members. They never bring Bibles to hand out, but yet they want to be associated with Christians as far as their beliefs go.


Mormons are a big organization of fail.


----------



## perry420 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow how did everyone let this man get away with saying this shit. I dont think weed cures cancer bro,, im sure thats not what you meant to say but thats what it was


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Aug 5, 2012)

The other day I was lying on the ground in my bedroom and just thinking. I saw Jesus, lots of false gods like Mayan masks, Egyptian Horus, Hindu Ravida, etc. They were really vivid colors: blue, red and green. I heard voices, singing and the most incredible musical instrumental bells. I got incredible insights. It was like I was born again. This never happened to me before. Who knew you could get that fucking high off weed?


----------



## ted bundy (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah when I lace my buds with beaver tranquilizer, it tends to do that.




Canna Sylvan said:


> The other day I was lying on the ground in my bedroom and just thinking. I saw Jesus, lots of false gods like Mayan masks, Egyptian Horus, Hindu Ravida, etc. They were really vivid colors: blue, red and green. I heard voices, singing and the most incredible musical instrumental bells. I got incredible insights. It was like I was born again. This never happened to me before. Who knew you could get that fucking high off weed?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Aug 5, 2012)

ted bundy said:


> Yeah when I lace my buds with beaver tranquilizer, it tends to do that.


You've never been blissed out on a sativa?


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 5, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You've never been blissed out on a sativa?


The only hallucination type thing I have ever experienced off weed was the feeling that my head was floating... like my body was kind of just drifting


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 5, 2012)

spandy said:


> I hear that from the Mormons all the time. They claim to be Christians, but I'm pretty sure they are LDS, just like the side of their building says.
> 
> Jesus said that God was better than He. Confusing in a way because Jesus is God. The mormons took this and believe they can become a god of their own kingdom. But if you actually read the entire passage, you would realize you are taking Jesus way out of context. It was a teaching moment, a believer that was seeking the path to God made a comment saying that Jesus was "good" and then Jesus said that only God was good. Jesus that say that He Himself wasn't good, he just said that only God was good. And since Jesus is God............


Nah man. Im not Christian but Jesus clearly says we can do better than him. Jesus is so disgustingly misunderstood its not even funny. I doubt his name was Jesus too, theres too many older characters that were born on Dec.25th (some by a virgin) performed miracles, died on the cross, ascended into heaven etc.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Aug 5, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> The only hallucination type thing I have ever experienced off weed was the feeling that my head was floating... like my body was kind of just drifting


Maybe it's because I do meditation? I find it's much easier to get the same experience off weed with almost no effort.

http://www.chopra.com/node/1775

But I say fucj him. The colors and shapes are fun. Along with the trip in the bubble or floating down a river. I only went past the colors, floating and sounds I talked about once, while not high. Took a little more than an hour. I saw my own body from above. When I snapped out of it, I was a wreak. I felt like I didn't belong here and wanted back were I was.

The colors and shapes are much more fun.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

dabumps said:


> I was just wondering how you justify smoking? How you deal with other Christians views that greatly oppose yours? What about, body and temple biz... Do you have any sort of inner turmoil?



I'm a Christian, pretty devout, when I pass a church Catholic or otherwise I will make the sign of the cross. I have absolutely no inner turmoil whatsoever. Only thing that springs to mind is that being stoned at Sunday service is one of the most boring experiences known to man.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 5, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man. Im not Christian but Jesus clearly says we can do better than him. Jesus is so disgustingly misunderstood its not even funny. I doubt his name was Jesus too, theres too many older characters that were born on Dec.25th (some by a virgin) performed miracles, died on the cross, ascended into heaven etc.


so you know that...an yet you still believe dude aka jesus was real? esp after you know that he was basically copied from other gods before him?

an i think christians will validate what they do no matter if its drinkin too much coffee or gettin high.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> so you know that...an yet you still believe dude aka jesus was real? esp after you know that he was basically copied from other gods before him?
> 
> an i think christians will validate what they do no matter if its drinkin too much coffee or gettin high.


man needs to be a christian. 1) last three letters spell my name 2) man woman and child can rape and pillage their way through life (i'm not saying legalize it) then 10 seconds before death be absolved and see if god likes the song you spin him.

we all know it's nonsense. Nevertheless, I swear on my own life, that there is some kind of judgement after death of the body. If you're lucky enough to see a tunnel and a light and skip towards it bully for you. If you aint seeing no light Generate it yourself. I'm not serious about many things. But, if you do not see a light and know you're body has left you, you'll know, Generate your own light/colors ... it will help


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 5, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> man needs to be a christian. 1) last three letters spell my name 2) man woman and child can rape and pillage their way through life (i'm not saying legalize it) then 10 seconds before death be absolved and see if god likes the song you spin him.
> 
> we all know it's nonsense. Nevertheless, I swear on my own life, that there is some kind of judgement after death. If you're lucky enough to see a tunnel and a light and skip towards it bully for you. If you aint seeing no light Generate it yourself. I'm not serious about many things. But, if you do not see a light and know you're body has left you, you'll know, Generate your own light/colors ... it will help


whoa france what are you smoking?


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> whoa france what are you smoking?


for real mysunnyboy


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 5, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man. Im not Christian but Jesus clearly says we can do better than him. Jesus is so disgustingly misunderstood its not even funny. *I doubt his name was Jesus* too, theres too many older characters that were born on Dec.25th (some by a virgin) performed miracles, died on the cross, ascended into heaven etc.


Youre right about that, "Jesus" is the latin to english translation of his actual hebrew name, "Yeshua Ben Josef". But the reason that we celebrate his birthday on 12/25 is actually because of the pagan turned christian Roman emperor Constantine created christian holidays with the already in place Roman pagan holidays.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)

ted bundy said:


> Yeah when I lace my buds with beaver tranquilizer, it tends to do that.


I've never smoked Midol ... cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> For those interested, there's a fairly active "how does weed fit into Christianity? thread in the Sexuality etc. subforum. cn


I agree with Cn, check it out.


----------



## Doer (Aug 5, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Youre right about that, "Jesus" is the latin to english translation of his actual hebrew name, "Yeshua Ben Josef". But the reason that we celebrate his birthday on 12/25 is actually because of the pagan turned christian Roman emperor Constantine created christian holidays with the already in place Roman pagan holidays.


I used to try to get to the bottom of this. My friend's church has a team trying to translate the origin writings into Korean. (Korean Pentecost) Except, they can't decide what are the origins. 

So, after the decades, the Aquarian Gospels, Dead Sea scrolls, the works. I kept searching for a mapping from what I learned as a child to what I learned from guru, sifu, etc. Ah ha, the mapping is there! But, the concepts are not Old Testament. They are Greek, Tibetan, and Northern Chinese. That's my opinion.

But, alas, no origin for the bible. No origin for any of the stories. The earliest Acts of Pilate are obviously doctored, I think. And, though there was Pilate, and plenty on Roman records, this Passover Execution is not in there.

I used to depend on Joesphus, for at least an early mention of a miracle man. Supposed to be about 10 years after. But, no, it looks like even that was altered later to insert that small phase. 

It's a conspiracy linked to the powerful Pizo family? It's Roman politics? That's the best evidence.

Should mean nothing for a true believer, right? 

No worries, because we see the world's Holy Trinity.

Jesus, Buddah, Krishna

Perfect to me, because there is not a shred of evidence, for any of the stories of God-men. And yet, the hope to be better.

It is odd only, in that there is this essential mapping, that exists, despite the make believe. To me there must be something to this.

Know Self Now.


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 5, 2012)

Doer said:


> I used to try to get to the bottom of this. My friend's church has a team trying to translate the origin writings into Korean. (Korean Pentecost) Except, they can't decide what are the origins.
> 
> So, after the decades, the Aquarian Gospels, Dead Sea scrolls, the works. I kept searching for a mapping from what I learned as a child to what I learned from guru, sifu, etc. Ah ha, the mapping is there! But, the concepts are not Old Testament. They are Greek, Tibetan, and Northern Chinese. That's my opinion.
> 
> ...


Actually, there are alot of writings from that time period of a man in the mid east causing quite a stir. Did you know that Jesus is the most mentioned person in the quran?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Aug 5, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> so you know that...an yet you still believe dude aka jesus was real? esp after you know that he was basically copied from other gods before him?
> 
> an i think christians will validate what they do no matter if its drinkin too much coffee or gettin high.


I believe a similar person might have existed. A "divine" person whos words were disgustingly twisted and misunderstood throughout the ages. A person that belonged to no religion and had no intent to start a religion.

(edit) perhaps there were many men like that.


----------



## Doer (Aug 6, 2012)

I know a lot about the Abrahamic tradition. The flying over desert, with an Angel re-evaluations, were in the 600s AD. Islam is older, only, than Mormon it's direct western descendant.

So, if you can find something authentic, I'd really like to see it. I've looked. We unfortunately look at the past, only in our understanding. One day, for us, would have been an interminable dangerous, hassle. We can accomplish understanding in 5 mins of Google, what it took 2000 years to accumulate. We know the Romans were amoral pigs. They are truly not us. They are the ones before us. And we know the Jews would do anything to preserve their teaching despite the Romans. Patronage from the Pizo?

Perhaps the Pizo family saw a chance. They needed something. For some purpose of power. But, we don't see the long day by day of the past. We don't see the several generations of Roman power struggle. But, knowing a bigger picture of Rome than ever before, it is quite easy to guess it simply backfired.

Sure the Jews were preserved from the scapegoat of being Christian, for awhile. Did the Jews find a sponsor? Don't kill them. Take the Christians to the lions.

But, later, these Christians were a Jinn out of the bottle. They turned on the Jews. Deity Murder. There is no other evidence, sadly, but non-tampered writing from the Pizo, that somehow escaped the purge for plausible dependability. It was Christians that first burned the Library at Alexandria. That left the the information vacuum they needed. Much later it was Julius Ceaser, that sent down fire ships on Alexandria harbor. That finished the Library. But, that was an accident. Cruel war.

Later, in the Arab tribes, they noticed the power vacuum across the Med. Constantine was busy in the East. Maybe strike West?

How about a divine Ordination? The first plagiarism of Revelation? Hardly. But, the first target of Islam? The Jews. The God Murderers. Wiped out a big group out at some oasis, around 640 AD or so. Later, the first target of the Hitler? We know. I see that these Old stories are myths and used as power tools.

It's the science that accumulates in a trustworthy sense. It's demanding of a generally experienced, fact of life. These old stories of God men are just that, I see now. Just stores.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Actually, there are alot of writings from that time period of a man in the mid east causing quite a stir. Did you know that Jesus is the most mentioned person in the quran?


This is not true. Although there are multiple mentions of jesus, abraham is referenced more times, and moses is mentioned five times more often. I think that you meant Jesus is mentioned more often than mohammed. Why does it seem that atheists almost always know more about religion than theists?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 6, 2012)

dabumps said:


> How you deal with other Christians views that greatly oppose yours?


...first, I'd grab a CHAINSAW......and then I'd......CUT A BIG PIECE OFF of the 'metaphorical tree branch' in the person's eye. Something like that


----------



## Kaendar (Aug 7, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> This is not true. Although there are multiple mentions of jesus, abraham is referenced more times, and moses is mentioned five times more often. I think that you meant Jesus is mentioned more often than mohammed. Why does it seem that atheists almost always know more about religion than theists?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_in_Islam


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 7, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_in_Islam


It would help if you quoted the relevant portion as I certainly don't see it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...first, I'd grab a CHAINSAW......and then I'd......CUT A BIG PIECE OFF of the 'metaphorical tree branch' in the person's eye. Something like that


The German word for knothole is the same as for eye. It makes me giggle about the eye in my neighbor's beam. cn


----------



## dabumps (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't believe in Germans!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2013)

dabumps said:


> I don't believe in Germans!


I've been to Germany and seen it with my own eyes. it is real, I tell you!! cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2013)

Kaendar said:


> Actually, there are alot of writings from that time period of a man in the mid east causing quite a stir. Did you know that Jesus is the most mentioned person in the quran?





tyler.durden said:


> This is not true. Although there are multiple mentions of jesus, abraham is referenced more times, and moses is mentioned five times more often. I think that you meant Jesus is mentioned more often than mohammed. Why does it seem that atheists almost always know more about religion than theists?





Kaendar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_in_Islam


Thank you for posting a link that proves my statement and disproves your own


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Feb 24, 2013)

dabumps said:


> I was just wondering how you justify smoking? How you deal with other Christians views that greatly oppose yours? What about, body and temple biz... Do you have any sort of inner turmoil?


*1Co 10:23 All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but all things edify not.
*
1Co 6:12 All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElVvGjO-kdI


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 24, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Thank you for posting a link that proves my statement and disproves your own


thankfully he's not here anymore tyler


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 24, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Gods 4 fags.


there's kaendar now


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2013)

dabumps said:


> I was just wondering how you justify smoking? How you deal with other Christians views that greatly oppose yours? What about, body and temple biz... Do you have any sort of inner turmoil?




I dont believe any Christian needs to justify smoking herb. Its not like weed does any physical harm to the "temple"! Lots of people become more spiritual when they blaze and reach a higher state of consciousness! I know that when I smoke, I feel lifted up and more in tune with God. Christ smoked herb, but lots of people dont know about it. Christ advocates for herb but most people dont know about it! Christ is alive but most people dont know about it. I AM Christ but most people dont know about it 

If other Christians oppose My views than thats fine: I believe everyone is entitles to their opinions. I like to hear what other people believe about God and Christ and I try to keep an open mind! Sometimes I agree with what other Christians have to say and sometimes I dont. I have My own beliefs so let them have theirs also.

It is written that "The Body is The Temple of The Holy Ghost" so we should treat our bodies like God lives inside of us! We dont have to be perfect, because no one is perfect but we should respect our bodies because its the only one we have for this life. What would happen if you died because you didnt take care of your body? what would happen next?

Peace is essential to living a healthy life. If one has inner turmoil than they will age quicker so try and have inner peace and not strife with others. Most importantaly, have peace with God and He will guide your ways. God is waiting for us to come to Him and rest in Him!




By The Way, I believe that I AM Christ, so you can go to the link below to see what I believe! Read the whole thread to be enlightened!

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/600992-i-found-like-dozen-videos.html

By The Way, I believe that I AM Christ, so you can go to the link above to see what I believe! Read the whole thread to be enlightened!




~PEACE~


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Feb 28, 2013)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> *1Co 10:23 All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but all things edify not.
> *
> 1Co 6:12 All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElVvGjO-kdI



"Most people are bothered by those passages of Scripture they do not understand, but the passages that bother me are those I do understand."
-Mark Twain


----------



## Mysticwolf (Mar 5, 2013)

I am both a Christian (eastern Orthodox) and a cannabis user. I don't really find any conflict other than the legal issues, and the fact that in todays social millieu herb is viewed as "evil" and Christians are instructed to avoid the "very appearance" of the same. I believe that herb, like all of God's was created "good"" and remains so. In fact, good, as used in Genesis, also translates as beautiful in both Hebrew and Greek.(though I certainly do not claim to be an expert in either).As to smoking, well it certainly presents it's own set of hazards. Combusting plant material is never the healthiest option, but it is the quickest way to bring the active ingredients of cannabis into the blood stream. And, it seems to me, that most of the nexus between smoking and cancer likely s to do with the chemicals introduced to both tobacco and cigarette papers by big tobacco.
As to my approach with those whom I may disagree with on the subject, well, it is just that, a disagreement, and one that is not relevant to one's salvation.


----------



## Super Toker (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont know if smoking is a sin or not, but I smoke a lot. I live my life the best I can, I pray every night, and treat everyone as good as I can,and not afraid of death since I been so close to it many times and hope thats good enough to get me through the pearly gates


----------



## purpz (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;n_KP5IIQqCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_KP5IIQqCk[/video]


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Kaendar said:


> Smoking and drinking is bad because it harms your body, and your body is a temple for the lord. A christian can easily get around that by vaping or eating mj. God created cannabis for our consumption. I doubt he wants us to smoke it tho.. but idk. Its the worlds best medicine. There is no other medicine on this planet that has so many hundreds of uses, and can cure cancer.


These are my views exactly


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 30, 2013)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> *1Co 10:23 All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but all things edify not.
> *
> 1Co 6:12 All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElVvGjO-kdI


That's Paul speaking. Not Jesus. Paul took certain liberties, most of the time he prefaced when he was speaking off the cuff.


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 30, 2013)

Born again hard. Follower of Christ till the end here. I smoke weed as part of my prayer life. Not baked, but certainly mind open to the scriptures & the moving of the Holy Spirit.

I have a thread going abuot using pot in your prayer life. There are some great posts in there for you to mill over if you like. Some like minded people & of course some shit stirrers, but that's what make life go I guess.

I believe that pot like booze can be used & God's ok with it. Now drunk we have a problem or baked perhaps, but Im not the judge.. He is. you will get every theory for & against.. but the bible is clear to me when it says its not what goes into a man that kills him its what comes out. (paraphrase of course) 

It also says if your doing somethig that causes your brother to fall them to stop doing it (more about food restrictions & what not, but I believe it applies to everything, including weed) If its a sin to you then don't do it. 

Anyways, I love these conversations but soon the rabble show up & start cussing & saying were brainwashed etc. People telling you your not a Christian because you smoke weed, or swear or whatever. 

I believe that your walk starts with faith & the Holy Spirits guidence. Reading the bible daily with prayer & the Word will open up to you like you can't believe. That's what its been like for me the past year or so. Been Christian since I was abuot 15, now 40's. Never been so close with my walk with the Lord in my life. 

Anyways, good luck Brother & God Bless. 

ps Ignore the shite disturbers. Its ok to discuss, but circle arguments are a waste of time.


----------



## Timewalk (May 10, 2013)

I'm a christian and grow and smoke pot 
not sure how to justify it ,"it is what it is 
medicine" its kinda like should a christian take 
pain killers when in pain marijuana is by far 
the cleanest and safest the hell with marinol


----------



## OldGrowth420 (May 13, 2013)

To the devout Christians here, it is certainly okay to use cannabis but smoking harms the body which is God's temple.
Make some brownies, vaporize, or use herb in a way that does not cause cancer and other health problems. 
Even Bob Marley himself got cancer and died of it. Use a little for medical reasons or to uplift your mood, but don't get super baked and loose your sobriety. The bible says to stay sober minded.

[h=3]1 Peter 5:8-9[/h]New International Version (NIV)

[SUP]8 [/SUP]Be alert and of sober mind. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour. [SUP]9 [/SUP]Resist him, standing firm in the faith, because you know that the family of believers throughout the world is undergoing the same kind of sufferings.

[h=3]1 Corinthians 6:19-20[/h]New International Version (NIV)

[SUP]19 [/SUP]Do you not know that your bodies are temples of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; [SUP]20 [/SUP]you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your bodies.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (May 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> <<<christian, lesbian stoner who has to justify nothing


[h=3]1 Corinthians 6:9-11 ESV[/h] Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.


----------

